# Horse theft Cambs



## Sugarplum Furry (1 June 2007)

Picked up from another site yesterday..


'Mr Brock details are as follows;- 15.2 hh, cob cross shire, piebald mainly black with distinctive white lightening stripe down his neck to left hand shoulder. Black areas flecked with white hair as in old age. Very large white blaze with small black spots dotted within it and one black dot on pink nose between his nostrils. Right hand side of his neck has thin white streak widening out on his shoulder. Black mane, mainly black forelock with white streak, black ears. Very distinctive wall eye (right eye) with white eyelashes. Very full white tail, four white feathers with black and white hooves. Age approximately 15 years. By nature he is extremely placid and calm in practically all situations.

Although Mr Brock appears strong and healthy he has lung damage from previous infection and coughs under exertion. He has arthritic clicky shoulders, slightly cow hocked, quite lumpy legs and has been worked hard in the past as a wagon horse.

Mr Brock was taken from his field adjacent to Soham by pass (Downfields) on the night of Saturday 26th / early hours of Sunday 27th after the post and rail fencing was removed. Police attended approximately 7am Sunday morning after member of the public called to report several horses running loose on the by pass. Mr Brock`s field mate was recovered and secured back in the field by police, two other horses were also put back in a field just down the road - only Mr Brock is still missing. Three officers attended the incident (Incident number 171 - 27/05/07) a Rachel Loveridge and Dave Osborne the third officer unknown. The Crime reference number is CF0295820507. I spoke to a very helpful officer at the control centre Louise Firth collar number 8366. Police chose to believe the horses had all just `broken out` hence the delay in registering a theft and acquiring a crime reference number - however close inspection proves that the fence rails were forceably broken from outside the field. The adjacent field had barbed wire cleanly snipped.

I really appreciate your support and positive assistance. Thank you for being there.

Vanessa Mobile number: 07923938019'
(Pics to follow)


----------



## lisaward (1 June 2007)

appleby is coming up if he is a wagon horse do you think they have took him for that ??


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (1 June 2007)

Mr Brock


----------



## joanne1920 (2 June 2007)

arhh im so sorry, i will keep a look out for you, my horses are in ely and i have a gypsy type cob too. Have you got in touch with John Vinden who has got his cobs on the common? PM me if you want his number, and good luck in your search x


----------



## ponymad45 (3 June 2007)

aww so sorry to hear your news.
i hope you find him soon xx 
will keep and eye out for him go on to some more forum and post his picture im sure they will be happy to help too


----------



## spaniel (5 June 2007)

Gala - have pm'd you.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (5 June 2007)

Thanks Spaniel, have PM'd you back.


----------



## spaniel (5 June 2007)

Not rec'd.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (5 June 2007)

Spaniel, your PM box is full..


----------



## spaniel (6 June 2007)

ooops!


----------



## pedilia (30 June 2007)

Any news on this??


----------



## joanne1920 (3 August 2007)

the stolen horse register says he's been recovered, is that so? does anyone know?


----------



## miller (3 August 2007)

Someone texted me to say he had been but whether that came from SHR I don't know


----------

